# Considering HGH for the first time. Need advice



## Adam_david (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm plotting on hgh first time. I was looking at a 500iu pack. 
How much would I need to take how often?
I know I need it for 3-6 months but what's the injection protocol?
Also what's the good/bad side effects?
See a bunch I stuff online but would rather ask people that know what they are talking about.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 16, 2014)

First of all, get some real gh. 2 iu when you wake up and 2 iu before bed is what I'd do. So you'd have 125 days worth of gh. You should get good sleep with vivid dreams and your hands may tingle are the two sides I get. You should get lean and build muscle at the same time. If you do manage to get a hold of some good gh, stock up on it. It can even vary greatly batch to batch.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 16, 2014)

Adam ..be very carefull where u purchase as there are identical fakes flooding the market.. I suggest god cjc/ dac and other peps unless you have a current friend who has serum tested their kits..


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 16, 2014)

Not asking for a source cause I don't want to break te rules but are the sources that carry it on the board trust worthy as far as the product?
If asking is against the rules I apologize.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 16, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Not asking for a source cause I don't want to break te rules but are the sources that carry it on the board trust worthy as far as the product?
> If asking is against the rules I apologize.



If you can find it on here, you should be gtg. I have tremendous respect for all of the sponsors on here. They have never wronged me. IB makes a good point with the peps and they won't shut down your natural production of gh.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 16, 2014)

I was thinking that maybe (now I have no research behind this just hypothetically thinking) after a run of hgh if I used peptides that I may kick start my natural production again.  Am I completely off base there?


----------



## formula1069 (Apr 16, 2014)

How old are you ?


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 17, 2014)

34


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm 34. I read that the closer to 40 is when ud get the most benefit.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 17, 2014)

2 years ago I would say yeah use so and so and have a great cycle. Now there is no chance I would recommend anyone (sponsor or not). Cos I know 99% of them will get ripped off.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 17, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> 2 years ago I would say yeah use so and so and have a great cycle. Now there is no chance I would recommend anyone (sponsor or not). Cos I know 99% of them will get ripped off.



Is that just with HGH? Cause with gear I've been treated great by the sponsors.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 17, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Is that just with HGH? Cause with gear I've been treated great by the sponsors.



Yes solely hgh. There is great gear all over this forum  Lots of great sponsors on here. It's not just us getting ripped off with hgh it's the sponsors too. They buy large amounts thinking it is great as the last batch was... only to find out the new batch is fake. The amount of gh serum I have seen recently that showed no gh is staggering. Many of those low scores were tested after a high score came out for the same product. Unless you can get it from a  pharmacy in the US I honestly wouldn't bother. Ask any of the vet guys on here who regularly use gh... they are all pissed


----------



## thebrick (Apr 17, 2014)

Avoid GH right now until things improve.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. For real. I appreciate it. I was about to drop a grand or so on it.
Any idea when I may get better?
Also are the ghrp and cjc combos really any good?  I got a few months worth of it. I just can't tell if it's doing anything. 
I also have about 4 mg of igf-1 lr3


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 17, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Thanks guys. For real. I appreciate it. I was about to drop a grand or so on it.
> Any idea when I may get better?
> Also are the ghrp and cjc combos really any good?  I got a few months worth of it. I just can't tell if it's doing anything.
> I also have about 4 mg of igf-1 lr3



Yes, the ghrp/cjc combo is great. Peps are one of the reasons the pros are bigger than ever. They work.  The gh situation will eventually get better.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 17, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Yes, the ghrp/cjc combo is great. Peps are one of the reasons the pros are bigger than ever. They work.  The gh situation will eventually get better.



Any brand peptide u recommend?  Not sure if this is that great. Or maybe I'm stuck I'm my head about it.
I'm doing about 5 shots a day


----------



## formula1069 (Apr 17, 2014)

You need to run GH for long term 3-6 months is not long enough maybe 6 months but 3 is a waste of money
I run it 9 months out of the year
If you can't afford to do it right don't waste your money it will be better spent on gear and food, using GH is not for people on a budget 
There are 2 sources out there that you are guaranteed to get real GH from , it's pretty simple to find out if you look, I am not saying others are fake, just saying, I personally use and will only use Rips 
I don't know about the GH problem out there guys are mentioning cause i stock up for a year at a time so i haven't had to deal with that recently
For myself peptides are a pain in the ass who the fuck wants to pin 5 times a day, its not the pins but if have a normal life with work and everything else going on good luck pinning 5 times a day, I did it for awhile, and the only 2 peptides I will ever use are GH and Slin , I am not recomending Slin just stating what i do,  and with no disrespect to the peptide companies implied, nor am i going to get into a pissing match with anyone about it, but I don't care how much CJC and GHRP you use or how good it is, it's not as good as real GH or the same results, and yes i have used both
With GH more is better if you have the funds, This is just me but off cycle i run 5 ius ED on cycle 8-10 iu's ed, start low like other recomended maybe 4 iu's ed and work your way up anything less than 5 for me is not enough


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 17, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> You need to run GH for long term 3-6 months is not long enough maybe 6 months but 3 is a waste of money
> I run it 9 months out of the year
> If you can't afford to do it right don't waste your money it will be better spent on gear and food, using GH is not for people on a budget
> There are 2 sources out there that you are guaranteed to get real GH from , it's pretty simple to find out if you look, I am not saying others are fake, just saying, I personally use and will only use Rips
> ...



Hey I'm willing to do it for a long time. I just don't want to get screwed. Are u saying two sponsors on here are guaranteed? I just need to know I'm getting the real deal is all.


----------

